# Check out this student creating a scene



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2006)

at ucla and then the cops give it to him....haha


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 17, 2006)

Holy Shit, they tazed him 3 or 4 times. That was out of hand.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Holy Shit, they tazed him 3 or 4 times. That was out of hand.



I don't see how it was out of hand.  All I heard was a fucking stuck up piece of shit kid, who thinks he has all this freedom to do what he wants, not complying with police orders.  "Stand up", "Fuck you"....They should have shot that miserable son of a bitch with a gun and just ended his bitching.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 17, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I don't see how it was out of hand. All I heard was a fucking stuck up piece of shit kid, who thinks he has all this freedom to do what he wants, not complying with police orders. "Stand up", "Fuck you"....They should have shot that miserable son of a bitch with a gun and just ended his bitching.


 
I didn't think you could taze someone that much.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

http://dailybruin.com/news/articles.asp?id=38960


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

He was posing no danger and was handcuffed while being tazed multiple times.

That's not doing your job, that's a lack of patience.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

"Here's your Patriot Act!"

Hahahahahaha.  What a fucking loser.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

Tabatabainejad was also stunned with the Taser when he was already handcuffed, said Carlos Zaragoza, a third-year English and history student who witnessed the incident.

"(He was) no possible danger to any of the police," Zaragoza said. "(He was) getting shocked and Tasered as he was handcuffed."

But Young said at the time the police likely had no way of knowing whether the individual was armed or that he was a student.

As Tabatabainejad was being dragged through the room by two officers, he repeated in a strained scream, "I'm not fighting you" and "I said I would leave."


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

Both parties at fault but I'd like to see the cops try some other measures before tasering a cuffed student multiple times in front of a large student body. Yeah, it was def necessary


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> http://dailybruin.com/news/articles.asp?id=38960


 
I kinda figured that the way all the people in the library sounded outraged. 

FUCK THE POLICE!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2006)

They did good not to kick him in the head, the little shit clearly deserved it.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

But according to a study published in the Lancet Medical Journal in 2001, a charge of three to five seconds can result in immobilization for five to 15 minutes, which would mean that Tabatabainejad could have been physically unable to stand when the officers demanded that he do so. 




During the altercation between Tabatabainejad and the officers, bystanders can be heard in the video repeatedly asking the officers to stop and requesting their names and identification numbers. The video showed one officer responding to a student by threatening that the student would "get Tased too." At this point, the officer was still holding a Taser.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 17, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> They did good not to kick him in the head, the little shit clearly deserved it.


 
Nobody deserves to be tazed 4 times. Carry him out for Christ's sake. Those cops are pussys.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz1sZoqPRwg&mode=related&search= Next!!!! please shut him up.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> But according to a study published in the Lancet Medical Journal in 2001, a charge of three to five seconds can result in immobilization for five to 15 minutes, which would mean that Tabatabainejad could have been physically unable to stand when the officers demanded that he do so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Exactly. Grrr. I hate ignorant fools with power.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> They did good not to kick him in the head, the little shit clearly deserved it.




Does anyone know where there's a picture of the fucktard?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> "Here's your Patriot Act!"
> 
> Hahahahahaha. What a fucking loser.


I laughed at that also.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Nobody deserves to be tazed 4 times. Carry him out for Christ's sake. Those cops are pussys.




all he had to do was stand up. he _wanted_ to make a big scene he could have ended it at any point by cooperating.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

Obviously, none of you have ever been tasered.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 17, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz1sZoqPRwg&mode=related&search= Next!!!! please shut him up.


 
I take it back. That kid deserves to be tazed 4 times.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz1sZoqPRwg&mode=related&search= Next!!!! please shut him up.



What a self-righteous shit.  I hope he makes a statement by jumping in front a police bus.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2006)

i love when he screams like a girl  "wahhhhahahaha"


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> all he had to do was stand up. he _wanted_ to make a big scene he could have ended it at any point by cooperating.



It's alot harder than it sounds after being tasered. Read the paragraph from the article I posted a second ago, and then ask a cop friend to try it on you or something.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 17, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> all he had to do was stand up. he _wanted_ to make a big scene he could have ended it at any point by cooperating.


 
Ummm, you can't really do much of anything for a good minute or so after you've been tazered.... Not to mention 4 times.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Obviously, none of you have ever been tasered.


You're right, they should have shot him.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah, that new video makes me want to taser that speech giver.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> It's alot harder than it sounds after being tasered. Read the paragraph from the article I posted a second ago, and then ask a cop friend to try it on you or something.


Unlike the asshole you're glorifying, she'd pass the "Taser I.Q. Test."


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Obviously, none of you have ever been tasered.




 maybe we should go into public libraries n act like stupid obnoxiuos idiots n then provoke the police   or maybe not


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You're right, they should have shot him.



As long as it was only once, not 4 times and cuffed


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

You have to obey the law, they were called there for a reason.

I have seen worse abuse, at least he was warned.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> all he had to do was stand up. he _wanted_ to make a big scene he could have ended it at any point by cooperating.


Thank you.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Ummm, you can't really do much of anything for a good minute or so after you've been tazered.... Not to mention 4 times.




yea but look at the bright side.... all his bad memories are gone


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Unlike the asshole you're glorifying, she'd pass the "Taser I.Q. Test."



I'm not glorifiying him at all, he shouldnt have been a douche and made a fuss for asking to leave the library. Having said that, I wish police received more training in patience and persuasion, instead of hearing a refusla and tasering a cuffed kid a bunch of times in a public place.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 17, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> yea but look at the bright side.... all his bad memories are gone


 
And I'll bet a few new memories in his drawers...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I'm not glorifiying him at all, he shouldnt have been a douche and made a fuss for asking to leave the library. Having said that, I wish police received more training in patience and persuasion, instead of hearing a refusla and tasering a cuffed kid a bunch of times in a public place.



"Patience and persuasion"?  He was a belligerent little fuck.  Why do you think that the cops were called in the first place?  I'm sure that the librarians tried to deal him nicely quite a few times before they called in the authorities.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 17, 2006)

He purposely disobeyed them. They had every right to keep hitting him with the tazer until he complies. Usually after the second time, they will do whatever you ask. He was obviously looking to make trouble and file complaints later(lawsuit). The cops acted with great restraint. I would have hit him way more than that until he did as I asked. It started out when they asked to check hid ID entering the library. They check everyone. I guess he thought he was special and didn't have to comply. He found out different.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2006)

He was asked to leave by multiple people there.  I am all for having personal rights, but if he was asked to leave by multiple parties and didn't comply they had every right to tase him.  Don't give me the handcuffed bullshit, you could very easily resist in handcuffs and prevent someone from dragging you out.  Then, he cussed them out each time.  Had he left and got his card there would have been no problem, instead, he had a chip on his shoulder and got tased.  So far, my 2nd favorite tazing after this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQVE3xiJI9U

The hijinks starts at 3:00 in...Classic.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

dg806 said:


> He purposely disobeyed them. They had every right to keep hitting him with the tazer until he complies. Usually after the second time, they will do whatever you ask. He was obviously looking to make trouble and file complaints later(lawsuit). The cops acted with great restraint. I would have hit him way more than that until he did as I asked. It started out when they asked to check hid ID entering the library. They check everyone. I guess he thought he was special and didn't have to comply. He found out different.



He was alreayd in the library, they did a random card check. Just splitting hairs tho. I don't think it's that big of an abuse of power, but we all know that it could've been handled alot better than the way it was.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> But according to a study published in the Lancet Medical Journal in 2001, a charge of three to five seconds can result in immobilization for five to 15 minutes, which would mean that Tabatabainejad could have been physically unable to stand when the officers demanded that he do so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So saying, "Sir, I have been tased, I apologize and will leave as soon as I can move" is the same as, "Fuck off!"


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> "Patience and persuasion"?  He was a belligerent little fuck.  Why do you think that the cops were called in the first place?  I'm sure that the librarians tried to deal him nicely quite a few times before they called in the authorities.



I think they were already stationed there, or doing the card check themselves. Tasering should come after a few other tries at things. And on a seperate note, he did yell at some point "I HAVE A MEDICAL CONDITION!" Whether that's an attempt at an excuse or a serious thing, it something that should atleast be taken into consideration. Tourrettes or Aspburgers (sp?) could've been a giant catalyst for causing suck a scene.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I think they were already stationed there, or doing the card check themselves. Tasering should come after a few other tries at things. And on a seperate note, he did yell at some point "I HAVE A MEDICAL CONDITION!" Whether that's an attempt at an excuse or a serious thing, it something that should atleast be taken into consideration. Tourrettes or Aspburgers (sp?) could've been a giant catalyst for causing suck a scene.



CSOs are students, they tried to get him to leave and then went to get the po-po.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> So saying, "Sir, I have been tased, I apologize and will leave as soon as I can move" is the same as, "Fuck off!"



If you listen, he said fuck off AFTER he yells, "I said I would leave"


----------



## ZECH (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> But according to a study published in the Lancet Medical Journal in 2001, a charge of three to five seconds can result in immobilization for five to 15 minutes, which would mean that Tabatabainejad could have been physically unable to stand when the officers demanded that he do so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You by FAR have no idea what you are talking about. As soon as the taser charge quits, you feel no after effect whatsoever. He could have stood up immediately. He chose not to. All police who carry tasers are tasered themselves to know the effects and are trained in how to use them So don't give me that BS.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I think they were already stationed there, or doing the card check themselves. Tasering should come after a few other tries at things. And on a seperate note, he did yell at some point "I HAVE A MEDICAL CONDITION!" Whether that's an attempt at an excuse or a serious thing, it something that should atleast be taken into consideration. Tourrettes or Aspburgers (sp?) could've been a giant catalyst for causing suck a scene.



Whoopdie-doo.  If he really had a medical condition, he should have shut the fuck up and cooperated.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

dg806 said:


> You by FAR have no idea what you are talking about. As soon as the taser charge quits, you feel no after effect whatsoever. He could have stood up immediately. He chose not to. All police who carry tasers are tasered themselves to know the effects and are trained in how to use them So don't give me that BS.



That was from the article I linked too, those weren't my words. Bitch out the Bruin Daily News, not me.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> If you listen, he said fuck off AFTER he yells, "I said I would leave"


His words and his actions weren't in sync.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Whoopdie-doo.  If he really had a medical condition, he should have shut the fuck up and cooperated.



I was saying Tourrettes or Aspburgers would prevent that.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

Just to clarify, the paragraphs in my first few posts are all from the news article not from me.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I think they were already stationed there, or doing the card check themselves. Tasering should come after a few other tries at things. And on a seperate note, he did yell at some point "I HAVE A MEDICAL CONDITION!" Whether that's an attempt at an excuse or a serious thing, it something that should atleast be taken into consideration. Tourrettes or Aspburgers (sp?) could've been a giant catalyst for causing suck a scene.





Tasers have been shown to be the best way to handle situations like that. Pepper spray last 45 min to 1 hr depending on how long it takes before you can get them to a place where you can detox them. As soon as you taser them, its over with no harmful side effects whatsoever. Yeah it hurts, but people need to learn to obey what police say.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> If you listen, he said fuck off AFTER he yells, "I said I would leave"



Oh, so that was a respectful "Fuck Off".


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

Read this in one of the youtube comments.



> Why back talk to someone with who has a gun pointed at you?


 
It's just that simple isn't it?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> That was from the article I linked too, those weren't my words. Bitch out the Bruin Daily News, not me.



Ok, but you need to make sure what you post is correct


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2006)

We can't make a judgement on what happened here.  But if you refuse to answer to the authority figure in an appropriate manner, then deal with the reprecussions.  

And goandykid, please don't quote the ACLU quotes from that article they are the biggest fucking douche bags around.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kH4FKV14tMY&mode=related&search=


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> We can't make a judgement on what happened here.  But if you refuse to answer to the authority figure in an appropriate manner, then deal with the reprecussions.
> 
> And goandykid, please don't quote the ACLU quotes from that article they are the biggest fucking douche bags around.



I don;t even know what ACLU is, I was jsut informing the public on the local's stance.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Why back talk to someone with who has a gun pointed at you?




I know the answer to this question, but I will keep it to myself.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

dg806 said:


> You by FAR have no idea what you are talking about. As soon as the taser charge quits, you feel no after effect whatsoever. He could have stood up immediately. He chose not to. All police who carry tasers are tasered themselves to know the effects and are trained in how to use them So don't give me that BS.


Have you been tasered before? If you were, how does it feel like?


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kH4FKV14tMY&mode=related&search=



Never heard the word "niggling" before.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Have you been tasered before? If you were, how does it feel like?



All you muscles contract and you fall or stay down. I imagine it's exactly like having a seizure. Super super sore and stiff immediately following and for a few days afterwards.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Never heard the word "niggling" before.



RACIST!


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 17, 2006)

This is cool...

It doesn't hurt all that much I guess....


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I don;t even know what ACLU is, I was jsut informing the public on the local's stance.



American Civil Liberties Union.  They are the biggest douche bags around.  And ignore and realistic views.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Have you been tasered before? If you were, how does it feel like?


I don't know about dg, but some police agencies have the user get tased as part of their taser training.  Plus, money volunteer out of curiosity.  There's one painful video of such a person where one of the connectors goes astray and gets him in the nuts.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> American Civil Liberties Union.  They are the biggest douche bags around.  And ignore and realistic views.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I don't know about dg, but some police agencies have the user get tased as part of their taser training.  Plus, money volunteer out of curiosity.  There's one painful video of such a person where one of the connectors goes astray and gets him in the nuts.



Did you see the one where they had mats placed all around the dude, tased him, and he fell in the 3 cm area that had no mats, straight forward...Hilarious.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

This is turning out to be a big thing....these college guys sure know how to have fun.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Have you been tasered before? If you were, how does it feel like?



Yep. You think you can be tough and tense up and take it..................wrong!
That shit hits you and you immediately become immobilized. You fall out right there. One of my buddies fell and missed the mat and busted his head open. After that they put people behind us to catch you. But as soon as it is over, it's over. You are not sore. If you actually get shot by it, there is a hole left where they take the barb out that takes awile to heal.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> This is turning out to be a big thing....these college guys sure know how to have fun.



http://www.metacafe.com/watch/294205/tasered_while_drinking_a_beer/


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> This is cool...
> 
> It doesn't hurt all that much I guess....



They used the "White" taser on him, it only gets 12 volts, the "Non-white" one is 20,000 volts and calls you a racial slur on the way down.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> This is cool...
> 
> It doesn't hurt all that much I guess....


He complied with a big yes sir!


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2006)

dg806 said:


> You by FAR have no idea what you are talking about. As soon as the taser charge quits, you feel no after effect whatsoever. He could have stood up immediately. He chose not to. All police who carry tasers are tasered themselves to know the effects and are trained in how to use them So don't give me that BS.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpXtumHiVXY&mode=related&search=


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

dg806 said:


> Yep. You think you can be tough and tense up and take it..................wrong!
> That shit hits you and you immediately become immobilized. You fall out right there. One of my buddies fell and missed the mat and busted his head open. After that they put people behind us to catch you. But as soon as it is over, it's over. You are not sore. If you actually get shot by it, there is a hole left where they take the barb out that takes awile to heal.



I was never shot, I'm gogin on a friend's statement so you are most likely right. I heard soreness, stiffness, muslce contractions


----------



## fufu (Nov 17, 2006)

I have mixed feelings. I get pretty uppity when I see cops abuse people. In this specific case I think the cops were in the right, atleast more so than the student. That kid really seemed like he wanted to make a big historic scene or some shit, lame. 

1 point for the cops!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> They used the "White" taser on him, it only gets 12 volts, the "Non-white" one is 20,000 volts and calls you a racial slur on the way down.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpXtumHiVXY&mode=related&search=


----------



## ZECH (Nov 17, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> This is cool...
> 
> It doesn't hurt all that much I guess....



Yeah thats accurate. Did you see how he collasped? He could not move while it was going off(5 second bursts).


----------



## KelJu (Nov 17, 2006)

They should have tazed him 10 more times.

How many fucking times do you have to tell someone to stand up? I usually hate cops, but these guys gave the kid ample chances.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


>



notice at no point did he sound like a girl.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

Little Wing said:


> notice at no point did he sound like a girl.



He's not from california.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 17, 2006)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5477691996202644679&q=taser&hl=en


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

KelJu said:


> They should have tazed him 10 more times.



I'd have left the thing on and went for a cup of coffee.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

dg806 said:


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5477691996202644679&q=taser&hl=en


 

Tasers may actually saves lives.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'd have left the thing on and went for a cup of coffee.



Your brutal.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I'd have left the thing on and went for a cup of coffee.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

dg806 said:


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=5477691996202644679&q=taser&hl=en



Remember boys and girls: Alcohol and tasers don't mix.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 17, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Tasers may actually saves lives.



They do. I actually saw a case in Charlotte where a guy died from being pepper sprayed. He must have been allergic. Rare, but it happens. No deaths have been attributed to tazers that I know of.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

dg806 said:


> They do. I actually saw a case in Charlotte where a guy died from being pepper sprayed. He must have been allergic. Rare, but it happens.* No deaths have been attributed to tazers that I know of.*



"According to an ACLU report, 148 people in the United States and Canada have died as a result of the use of Tasers since 1999. "


From that article


----------



## maniclion (Nov 17, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Nobody deserves to be tazed 4 times. Carry him out for Christ's sake. Those cops are pussys.


They used the "cattle prod" setting not the "cattle take down" setting so there was no need for him to pretend it was knocking him to the floor...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> "According to an ACLU report, 148 people in the United States and Canada have died as a result of the use of Tasers since 1999. "
> 
> 
> From that article


It's the ACLU, you can't trust them.  Try to find an independent source.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 17, 2006)

Find that and post it for me.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

http://www.azcentral.com/specials/special43/articles/1224taserlist24-ON.html


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

dg806 said:


> Find that and post it for me.



the original article? I linked on page 1


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> http://www.azcentral.com/specials/special43/articles/1224taserlist24-ON.html



They're guessing and reaching.  I'm sure that some people have died from tasers, but their methods are guess work, not science.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xKqbzd7HgQ

Shit HAHA


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

hahahhahah


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> http://www.azcentral.com/specials/special43/articles/1224taserlist24-ON.html



Nearly every single one of them list cocaine toxicity as a contributing factor.

Plus, they state that, "In 27 cases, medical examiners said Tasers were a cause, a contributing factor or could not be ruled out in someone's death".  How many were directly attributable to a taser is the only number they need, the other info is extraneous and pads the number.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

It's too hard to call I think. You'd think it would be a catalyst for a heart attack though.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> http://www.azcentral.com/specials/special43/articles/1224taserlist24-ON.html



Take a look at all of them and none of the deaths are attributed to the stun gun itself, most are high and have heartattacks or die later from heartattacks because they are high....


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

I think the heart attacks are less related to the high and more towards the electrical current. Think of it as a small defibrillator.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I think the heart attacks are less related to the high and more towards the electrical current. Think of it as a small defibrillator.



I think you read a different article than I did.  Drugs were the key factor in almost all of those cases.

Kid got what he deserved.  They should have been allowed to hit him though.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

I'd rather be hit than tasered. They should've jsut knocked him out and tossed him into the backseat. The taser seems so much more painful and less effective.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2006)

Looked pretty effective to me,  he was imobilized.  That is the point.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 17, 2006)

dg806 said:


> Tasers have been shown to be the best way to handle situations like that.



_What about tranquilizers? _


----------



## maniclion (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I think the heart attacks are less related to the high and more towards the electrical current. Think of it as a small defibrillator.


Then the cops could say they were just using it to try to bring the person back to life....you know if ever caught on video...Like say someone screams "I have a medical condition!"  the cop thinks "Oh no's, he's having a heartattack!  I should hit him with my  Handy Dandy Hand-Held Defibrillator!  Maybe we can save his life!"


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Looked pretty effective to me,  he was imobilized.  That is the point.



Then why did it take 4 tries and 6 minutes, along w/ community outrage?


----------



## maniclion (Nov 17, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _What about tranquilizers? _


Then you'll have guys purposely running around trying to get tranq'ed so they can catch a free high...


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Then the cops could say they were just using it to try to bring the person back to life....you know if ever caught on video...Like say someone screams "I have a medical condition!"  the cop thinks "Oh no's, he's having a heartattack!  I should hit him with my  Handy Dandy Hand-Held Defibrillator!  Maybe we can save his life!"



Haha I'm jsut saying, the electricity has to have some effect ont he heart.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Then why did it take 4 tries and 6 minutes, along w/ community outrage?




What took six tries?  He was imobilized the first try. 

Community outrage?  Those tree hugging hippies from UCLA.  LOL


----------



## Vieope (Nov 17, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Then you'll have guys purposely running around trying to get tranq'ed so they can catch a free high...



_I was about to edit my post to point that out.  _


----------



## ZECH (Nov 17, 2006)

Vieope said:


> _What about tranquilizers? _



Take waay to long to work. Tasers are immediate.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Then why did it take 4 tries and 6 minutes, along w/ community outrage?



4 tazes, 6 minutes, community outrage...1 lesson learned.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> What took six tries?  He was imobilized the first try.
> 
> Community outrage?  Those tree hugging hippies from UCLA.  LOL



you mean 4 tries, it took 4 tasers to finally get him out of there. If he was immobilized and taken out correctly then we wouldnt be having this conversation...

Hippie or not, theyre still the local community, thus my point.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Then why did it take 4 tries and 6 minutes, along w/ community outrage?



When the 5 second charge is over, he could and was trying to get up and resist and kept disobeying the officers. How many times did they tell him?? 200??? They hit him until he obeyed. End of story. If he had obeyed the first time, it would have been over.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

dg806 said:


> When the 5 second charge is over, he could and was trying to get up and resist and kept disobeying the officers. How many times did they tell him?? 200??? They hit him until he obeyed. End of story. If he had obeyed the first time, it would have been over.



He never obeyed, they jsut dragged him out instead of hoping he'd go willingly. Something they shouldve done earlier.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Haha I'm jsut saying, the electricity has to have some effect ont he heart.



I don't think it does.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2006)

Nope I hope it shows a point to those other fucking hippies crying outrage over this shit, to listen when authority has asked you to leave the premises when rules have been violated.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> He never obeyed, they jsut dragged him out instead of hoping he'd go willingly. Something they shouldve done earlier.



I didn't see them drag him out. But he did keep trying to resist. Why fight someone when you have a taser? I'm not going to fight if I don't have to.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 17, 2006)

You know even if some cops go too far, and yes I'm sure it happens, Iain is right. You need to obey what an officer tells you. If you do, you avoid this. If you don't, you pay the consequences.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow:

Police officers in at least five states have filed lawsuits against Taser International claiming they suffered serious injuries after being shocked with the device during training classes. [7]


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

thats from wiki


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

Between September 1999 and October 2004, there were 73 cases of deaths of subjects soon after having been shocked using Tasers. Of these cases:

    * In 8 cases, medical examiners said Tasers were a cause or a contributing factor or could not be ruled out as a cause of death.
    * In 18 cases coroners and other officials stated that Tasers were not a factor.
    * In most of the 73 cases, drugs including cocaine, methamphetamine, and PCP were concluded to be the major factor leading to death.
    * In many cases pre-existing cardiovascular conditions or other medical conditions were stated to be a factor.
    * Several deaths occurred as a result of injuries sustained in struggles. In a few of these cases head injury due to falling after being shocked contributed to later death.


----------



## ZECH (Nov 17, 2006)

even if that is true, it is still the safer route to take. it's been proven. Why do you think departments are going to them. LESS LIABILITY


----------



## maniclion (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> you mean 4 tries, it took 4 tasers to finally get him out of there. If he was immobilized and taken out correctly then we wouldnt be having this conversation...
> 
> Hippie or not, theyre still the local community, thus my point.


They're a bunch of Pre-Law students who think they may have their first case right in front of them, they fail their first course, the officer is not the judge, but you still can't argue with either one of them...


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

dg806 said:


> even if that is true, it is still the safer route to take. it's been proven. Why do you think departments are going to them. LESS LIABILITY



I fully approve of tasers, I'm jsut arguing their use and effectiveness in the video.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

Plus, they make for great youtube videos


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Wow:
> 
> Police officers in at least five states have filed lawsuits against Taser International claiming they suffered serious injuries after being shocked with the device during training classes. [7]



Pussies.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2006)

P-funk said:


> at ucla and then the cops give it to him....haha



Wow!

Seemed a little excessive to me...

The Jerk should have shut up though...
And his buddie should have been hauled in for obstruction...

Funny to see the cultures clash between educated students
and uneducated cops - 

Cops probably roust those kids all the time because they
didn't get to go to school



Cruddy camera work!
The camera guy; by his actions, is the biggest wuss on the tape


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2006)

Where I'm from it would have been "stop beating me with that tunfa" not "stop tasering me".  This guy had every chance to comply and chose not to.  He vacated his civil rights when he refused to comply with the legal requirements of proving his identification.  After he failed to prove his ID, he then refused to comply with the legal demand to kick rocks.  At that point his legal rights were superceded by the right of sociaty to have clear protections enforced.

When you allow punks like that to get support for their actions you weaken the ability of those who defend us to react to other more serious situations.  Besides ... he cried like a lil bitch


----------



## Spud (Nov 17, 2006)

If the kid shut the fuck up, and did what he was asked to do, he wouldn't be hurt. Serves the fucker right.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2006)

It's hard to judge whether or not the tasering was necessary.  We didn't see exactly how things transpired before that occurred.  

I do feel that a punishment should fit the crime.  Forgetting your identification card and not leaving your school's library is pretty minor in my opinion, especially if he was leaving the library as indicated by that article posted at the beginning of the thread.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2006)

dg806 said:


> You know even if some cops go too far, and yes I'm sure it happens, Iain is right. You need to obey what an officer tells you. If you do, you avoid this. If you don't, you pay the consequences.



On some level I agree, but it helps to know your rights.  Cops very frequently try to violate your rights, and it has happened/been attempted on me on more than one occasion.  

I have denied cops and disobeyed them multiple times because what they were doing was illegal and a violation of my rights, and when they saw I know what I was talking about they shut the fuck up and left me alone.  They will take advantage of you if you are ignorant.


----------



## Spud (Nov 17, 2006)

I find it hard to believe that if he was already on his way out, they would tase him. I find it harder to believe that he would refuse compliance even after being tased if he originally was on his way out.


----------



## fUnc17 (Nov 17, 2006)

Totally unnecessary, cops do not belong at a university unless a serious situation arises. Let the university police handle it, thats what they're there for


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2006)

They were university Police officers, who were called in by the community service volunteers


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> On some level I agree, but it helps to know your rights.  Cops very frequently try to violate your rights, and it has happened/been attempted on me on more than one occasion.
> 
> I have denied cops and disobeyed them multiple times because what they were doing was illegal and a violation of my rights, and when they saw I know what I was talking about they shut the fuck up and left me alone.  They will take advantage of you if you are ignorant.



On the other side of the argument, if you are not guilty, you have nothing to hide so compliance shouldn't be an issue.  Not necessarily for your encounter, but I mean in general.

I got pulled over the other day for having a low driver's side front tire.  He pulled me over on a Sunday at 9am.  He said he pulled me over because he wanted to tell me before it blew out.  He did this after he ran all of my shit, of course.  I had no problem giving him my stuff even though I knew he was pulling me over to catch me for something else because I had nothing to hide.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> On the other side of the argument, if you are not guilty, you have nothing to hide so compliance shouldn't be an issue.  Not necessarily for your encounter, but I mean in general.
> 
> I got pulled over the other day for having a low driver's side front tire.  He pulled me over on a Sunday at 9am.  He said he pulled me over because he wanted to tell me before it blew out.  He did this after he ran all of my shit, of course.  I had no problem giving him my stuff even though I knew he was pulling me over to catch me for something else because I had nothing to hide.



remember when you came back to the camp late and Kip taser'd your ass.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 17, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> On the other side of the argument, if you are not guilty, you have nothing to hide so compliance shouldn't be an issue.  Not necessarily for your encounter, but I mean in general.
> 
> I got pulled over the other day for having a low driver's side front tire.  He pulled me over on a Sunday at 9am.  He said he pulled me over because he wanted to tell me before it blew out.  He did this after he ran all of my shit, of course.  I had no problem giving him my stuff even though I knew he was pulling me over to catch me for something else because I had nothing to hide.



I'm surprised he didn't stick you w/some BS ticket
that he pulled out of the lazy A-holes handbook,
so he could make his quota


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2006)

P-funk said:


> remember when you came back to the camp late and Kip taser'd your ass.



What was the old guys name?  Was it Sarge?

That dude, forgot his name, the one that played Lacrosse and had the degree in sports management...Was trying to smoke pot when Sarge came down.  That's why he flipped at Kip.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I'm surprised he didn't stick you w/some BS ticket
> that he pulled out of the lazy A-holes handbook,
> so he could make his quota



I know, I have been told by a shitload of cops that there is no quota, but those fuckers are in full effect Nov/Dec of every year.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I'm surprised he didn't stick you w/some BS ticket
> that he pulled out of the lazy A-holes handbook,
> so he could make his quota



There was that story a few year's ago about that cop who only averaged a few tickets a month or something like that. He was fired for that very reason even though the PD refused to admit that there's a quota. He said he would pull them over and warn them unless completely necessary to ticket, getting pulled over and warned sternly gets the fear and point across. No reason in taking nice people's money and Saturday's away for 8 hour classes while you can get the point across in a nicer way.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> What was the old guys name?  Was it Sarge?
> 
> That dude, forgot his name, the one that played Lacrosse and had the degree in sports management...Was trying to smoke pot when Sarge came down.  That's why he flipped at Kip.



haha..I didn't know he was trying to smoke.  that makes the story even better!

yea, the old guy was Sarge.

What was that other kids name though?

Jason?
Jordan?

I can't remeber


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I'm surprised he didn't stick you w/some BS ticket
> that he pulled out of the lazy A-holes handbook,
> so he could make his quota



What's the matter?  Did you get one too many tickets?  It was probably your attitude that did it.

I've been let off the hook more times than I've been issued tickets.  Actually, I've been given three tickets (two unsafe lane changes and one speeding) over the last 17 years and let off about half a dozen times.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2006)

P-funk said:


> haha..I didn't know he was trying to smoke.  that makes the story even better!
> 
> yea, the old guy was Sarge.
> 
> ...



Jeff, that was it.  It was the worst pot I had ever seen in my life.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> There was that story a few year's ago about that cop who only averaged a few tickets a month or something like that. He was fired for that very reason even though the PD refused to admit that there's a quota. He said he would pull them over and warn them unless completely necessary to ticket, getting pulled over and warned sternly gets the fear and point across. No reason in taking nice people's money and Saturday's away for 8 hour classes while you can get the point across in a nicer way.


Of course there is an unspoken quota.  It's called _doing your job_.  I'm only on the road about an hour a day.  Do you know many traffic violations I see every day?  About half a dozen on a good day, over a dozen some days.  

The quota is simply one of the ways that the officers are doing their job.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Jeff, that was it.  It was the worst pot I had ever seen in my life.



it didn't get you high?


----------



## fufu (Nov 17, 2006)

KelJu said:


> They should have tazed him 10 more times.
> 
> How many fucking times do you have to tell someone to stand up? I usually hate cops, but these guys gave the kid ample chances.



Yeah, I agree.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Of course there is an unspoken quota.  It's called _doing your job_.  I'm only on the road about an hour a day.  Do you know many traffic violations I see every day?  About half a dozen on a good day, over a dozen some day.
> 
> The quota is simply one of the ways that the officers are doing their job.



I drive about an hour every day and go msot days w/o seeing one. this is a populated area too, and my drive includes sections of RT50 and RT66.

It seems like the cops are doing their job the first 25 days of every month, and then spend the next 5 or 6 nit picking and harrassing almsot.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 17, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> FUCK THE POLICE!



That's unfair... I train with a columbus cop, and know others and have a lot of respect for them. The one I train with works downtown on the streets at night from 10pm-6am... There are many cops that have to deal with REAL shit rather than bullshit like this... I could see how cops would get inpatient with shit like this when they put up with much more and don't have time to deal with a stuck up bitch.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> That's unfair... I train with a columbus cop, and know others and have a lot of respect for them. The one I train with works downtown on the streets at night from 10pm-6am... There are many cops that have to deal with REAL shit rather than bullshit like this... I could see how cops would get inpatient with shit like this when they put up with much more and don't have time to deal with a stuck up bitch.



They were school cops. This was the highlight of their year.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I drive about an hour every day and go msot days w/o seeing one.



You're either lying, not paying attention, or live in some magical place.

I've lived in California, Nevada, Arizona, and Utah.  I've also been in Washington, Idaho, New Mexico, Idaho, Montana, Virgina, Washington DC, and Jersey.  Every single city I've been I've seen plenty of traffic violations. 

Really, you must be ignoring the red light running, unsafe lane changes, tail-gating, speeding, and other common traffic violations.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2006)

P-funk said:


> it didn't get you high?



I didn;t have any, it was dirt McGirt...

Here is a pic of your boy getting the only pussy he ever got...


----------



## fufu (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You're either lying, not paying attention, or live in some magical place.
> 
> I've lived in California, Nevada, Arizona, and Utah.  I've also been in Idaho, New Mexico, Idaho, Montana, Virgina, Washington DC, and Jersey.  Every single city I've been I've seen plenty of traffic violations.
> 
> Really, you must be ignoring the red light running, unsafe lane changes, tail-gating, speeding, and other common traffic violations.



Tail-gating is all over the fucking place.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2006)

BWAAAH!  Where did you get that photo from!

what a tool.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You're either lying, not paying attention, or live in some magical place.
> 
> I've lived in California, Nevada, Arizona, and Utah. I've also been in Washington, Idaho, New Mexico, Idaho, Montana, Virgina, Washington DC, and Jersey. Every single city I've been I've seen plenty of traffic violations.
> 
> Really, you must be ignoring the red light running, unsafe lane changes, tail-gating, speeding, and other common traffic violations.


Or maybe you are one of those people that think running red lights, unsafe lane changes, tail gating, and speeding are just accpeted practices in traffic nowadays.


----------



## KentDog (Nov 17, 2006)

Are you fucking for real? I can't believe the cops did that. They pretty much tortured that kid. What if no one got this on video? Thank goodness for technology. I wonder if any of those pigs have a college degree.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2006)

KentDog said:


> Are you fucking for real? I can't believe the cops did that. They pretty much tortured that kid. What if no one got this on video?




We wouldn't have gotten the enjoyment of watching that dipshit get tasered 4 times and cry like a bitch


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2006)

P-funk said:


> BWAAAH!  Where did you get that photo from!
> 
> what a tool.



I googled grey lock and found his site.  Every pic is of his car...and some stank puss.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> I googled grey lock and found his site.  Every pic is of his car...and some stank puss.



classic.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> We wouldn't have gotten the enjoyment of watching that dipshit get tasered 4 times and cry like a bitch


----------



## KentDog (Nov 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> What took six tries?  He was imobilized the first try.


Exactly why the cops should not have done it more than once. Why didn't two of them just carrying him out after the first time?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2006)

KentDog said:


> Exactly why the cops should not have done it more than once. Why didn't two of them just carrying him out after the first time?




Why carry him out when he has two feet to walk out on his own with.  Dipshit had enough energy to mouth off non stop, but can't get up.  Give me a break


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2006)

> Are you fucking for real? I can't believe the cops did that. They pretty much tortured that kid. What if no one got this on video?


Then the bleeding hearts would have to find another "victim" to bleed all over.  This guy deserved every volt.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


>



It must kill you to agree with my statements in this thread 

Damn Canadians


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> It must kill you to agree with my statements in this thread



Not on this topic.

What's even more odd is that BoneCrusher and I are on the same side of this.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You're either lying, not paying attention, or live in some magical place.
> 
> I've lived in California, Nevada, Arizona, and Utah.  I've also been in Washington, Idaho, New Mexico, Idaho, Montana, Virgina, Washington DC, and Jersey.  Every single city I've been I've seen plenty of traffic violations.
> 
> Really, you must be ignoring the red light running, unsafe lane changes, tail-gating, speeding, and other common traffic violations.



No, I see plenty of violations but rarely anyone getting pulled over. As hard as this is to imagine in wherever you live, it's true. I drive from 640-715 and then 1055-1120. Then for work I drive from 250-300 and back same time at 6:00.

I live in a good area, I'm sure they station most cops in an area w/ more crime.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Not on this topic.
> 
> What's even more odd is that BoneCrusher and I are on the same side of this.



See we aren't all that bad.  We have our dipshits just like those hippie douche bags at UCLA


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Not on this topic.
> 
> What's even more odd is that BoneCrusher and I are on the same side of this.


 they might not notice ...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> No, I see plenty of violations but rarely anyone getting pulled over.



WTF?  That was my point.  

The police must see a hell of a lot of traffic violations.  Even if they pull over 1% of those people they should still write out a lot of tickets each month.  If an office goes for months and only writes out a handful of tickets, he's simply not doing his job.  Hence the unwritten quota.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> See we aren't all that bad.  We have our dipshits just like those hippie douche bags at UCLA


Aren't they called "Quebecians" or some such?


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

No, he pulled over plenty of people and did his job well. He jsut got his point across w/o wasting people's time and money, and cataloguing it on small peices of paper to prove that he did it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm going to have to ask my cop friend if he has a quota... Or if he did at one point since he's a sargeant now. I might also have to ask him about being tased sometime .


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

You would be amazed at how many criminals have been caught just for being pulled over.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> No, he pulled over plenty of people and did his job well. He jsut got his point across w/o wasting people's time and money, and cataloguing it on small peices of paper to prove that he did it.


If his point was that if you don't do your job you'll get fired, well then, he got his point across.

So, he pulled people over, wrote it down, but didn't give them their tickets?  Sounds like a capital idea.  On Monday, I'm not going to program.  I'm just going to write down on small pieces of paper that I though about programming. 

Do you think I'll get a raise?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2006)

Being tased is like gettnig kicked in the nuts but all over your body.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I'm going to have to ask my cop friend if he has a quota... Or if he did at one point since he's a sargeant now. I might also have to ask him about being tased sometime .



Maybe he'll let you volunteer as a training target?  I'd like to try it once.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:


> Being tased is like gettnig kicked in the nuts but all over your body.



Ahhh!  Ahhhh!  My mental eye!!! 



You suck.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> If his point was that if you don't do your job you'll get fired, well then, he got his point across.
> 
> So, he pulled people over, wrote it down, but didn't give them their tickets?  Sounds like a capital idea.  On Monday, I'm not going to program.  I'm just going to write down on small pieces of paper that I though about programming.
> 
> Do you think I'll get a raise?



His point was targeted at the violator of small traffic violations. Tickets don't teach people any better than warnings as long as they are somewhat intelligent. He was showing that at any point he couldve taken a couple hundred out of their pocket and made them go to a Saturday 8 hour class, w/o actually ruining their day and weekend. And if he came across the same person ro amajor violator, he ticketed.

That was a terrible analogy, you aren't enforcing anything by programming.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> His point was targeted at the violator of small traffic violations. Tickets don't teach people any better than warnings as long as they are somewhat intelligent. He was showing that at any point he couldve taken a couple hundred out of their pocket and made them go to a Saturday 8 hour class, w/o actually ruining their day and weekend. And if he came across the same person ro amajor violator, he ticketed.
> 
> That was a terrible analogy, you aren't enforcing anything by programming.



But you are buying a frappucino machine for the Dept. break room.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Ahhh!  Ahhhh!  My mental eye!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You suck.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> On the other side of the argument, if you are not guilty, you have nothing to hide so compliance shouldn't be an issue.  Not necessarily for your encounter, but I mean in general.
> 
> I got pulled over the other day for having a low driver's side front tire.  He pulled me over on a Sunday at 9am.  He said he pulled me over because he wanted to tell me before it blew out.  He did this after he ran all of my shit, of course.  I had no problem giving him my stuff even though I knew he was pulling me over to catch me for something else because I had nothing to hide.



I still prefer not to have my rights violated, innocent or not.  However, at least in Maryland, you don't actually need a reason to pull someone over and check their license and registration.  That is allowed for no reason at all.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I still prefer not to have my rights violated, innocent or not.  However, at least in Maryland, you don't actually need a reason to pull someone over and check their license and registration.  That is allowed for no reason at all.



In reality, it happens everywhere regardless.  I have yet to find a cop that can find something that won't fit under Careless and Negligent Driving.


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 17, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> In reality, it happens everywhere regardless.  I have yet to find a cop that can find something that won't fit under Careless and Negligent Driving.



Yeah, true enough.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> His point was targeted at the violator of small traffic violations. Tickets don't teach people any better than warnings as long as they are somewhat intelligent. He was showing that at any point he couldve taken a couple hundred out of their pocket and made them go to a Saturday 8 hour class, w/o actually ruining their day and weekend. And if he came across the same person ro amajor violator, he ticketed.
> 
> That was a terrible analogy, you aren't enforcing anything by programming.


Well, hell, you're right.  Let's just do away with traffic tickets all together.

And, you know, there are people who murder repeatedly.  They're obviously not learning their lesson, so let's get rid of punishments for murder too.  

Are you even thinking this through?

His job wasn't to decide weather or not tickets are a valid form of policing.  His job was to enforce the law.

And my analogy was apt.  I wouldn't be doing my job any more than he was doing his job.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

I accidentally left Fox on and Geraldo jsut cmae on. As much as I ahte his show,  he did have a piece on LAPD brutality. He showed an extended clip of a video I ahvent seen, can someone link or explain the clip? It showed a man basically crying while hancdcuffed, all scuffed up. He got in the backseat w/o any struggling, and it looked like he was having a reasonable ocnversation w/ the nearest cop(no yelling or anything). The cop then proceeded to put down his sunglasses and pepperspray the cuffed arrestee in the backseat. The guy started crying and it basically looked like torture "please dont spray me" etc etc. Now that's real police brutality. I couldnt find on youtube but diidn't know the name.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Well, hell, you're right.  Let's just do away with traffic tickets all together.
> 
> And, you know, there are people who murder repeatedly.  They're obviously not learning their lesson, so let's get rid of punishments for murder too.
> 
> ...



I'm not Decker, I don't work well against out of proportion analogies. I said minor traffic violations against single time offenders. He still ran their plates and info. It wasn't murder.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I'm not Decker, I don't work well against out of proportion analogies. I said minor traffic violations against single time offenders. He still ran their plates and info. It wasn't murder.



He also wasn't doing his job.

The analogies are proportional.  He didn't do his job and, if I did what I'd said, I wouldn't be doing my job.  How is that complex?


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

He was doing his job, jsut not in the way you think it should be done.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> He was doing his job, jsut not in the way you think it should be done.


More to the point: he wasn't doing his job the way he was paid to. You know, by actually _doing _something.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

He's not paid to ticket, thats the cop's decision. Remember? There's no "quota".


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> He's not paid to ticket, thats the cop's decision. Remember? There's no "quota".



Yes he is paid to ticket.  He's also paid to respond to domestic disputes.  

I can see it now, he gets his third call about a man beating his wife, but, ya' know, he doesn't want to meet any kind of quota or anything.

Drug deal going down?  Two's the limit.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Yes he is paid to ticket.  He's also paid to respond to domestic disputes.
> 
> I can see it now, he gets his third call about a man beating his wife, but, ya' know, he doesn't want to meet any kind of quota or anything.
> 
> Drug deal going down?  Two's the limit.



You love these bad analogies I said minor, first time traffic violations. He is in no way paid to ticket. There is no quota, no line on ticketing. He's paid to enforce the law however he sees fit. Enforcing the law can range from a warning to arrest, doesnt have to force ticketing on everything.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> You love these bad analogies I said minor, first time traffic violations. He is in no way paid to ticket. There is no quota, no line on ticketing. He's paid to enforce the law however he sees fit. Enforcing the law can range from a warning to arrest, doesnt have to force ticketing on everything.


He's not paid to "enforce the limit however he sees fit."  Where do get his stuff from?!  Good Lord.  He's given instructions on how to enforce the law at the academy, in his manual, and from his superiors.  

True, they are given some leeway, but they're still expected to do their job.  Even if he let all the first time offenders off with a written warning, that would still leave more than enough for the unwritten quota.  It sounds like he had some shitty agenda that cost him his job.  If he didn't like the idea of enforcing the law, he shouldn't have taken the job.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> He's not paid to "enforce the limit however he sees fit."  Where do get his stuff from?!  Good Lord.  He's given instructions on how to enforce the law at the academy, in his manual, and from his superiors.
> 
> True, they are given some leeway, but they're still expected to do their job.  Even if he let all the first time offenders off with a written warning, that would still leave more than enough for the unwritten quota.  It sounds like he had some shitty agenda that cost him his job.  If he didn't like the idea of enforcing the law, he shouldn't have taken the job.



I kind of see it as the difference between rehabbing convicts that are set for future parole and jsut throwing them into a cage the whole time. Just b/c ticketing is the common way doesnt mean its the most effective or best way. And only tickets count in the quota, not warnings.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I kind of see it as the difference between rehabbing convicts that are set for future parole and jsut throwing them into a cage the whole time. Just b/c ticketing is the common way doesnt mean its the most effective or best way. And only tickets count in the quota, not warnings.



Unless you're into felony reckless driving, DUIs, or paying your tickets, they don't land you in jail.  Also, if he only handed out tickets to a small portion of repeat offenders, he'd be doing his job satisfactorily.  From the sound of it, he wasn't interested in doing his job, he was trying to make a social statement.  

Next time, tell him to join the ACLU where they don't like reality either...or hand out tickets.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Unless you're into felony reckless driving, DUIs, or paying your tickets, they don't land you in jail.  *Also, if he only handed out tickets to a small portion of repeat offenders, he'd be doing his job satisfactorily.*  From the sound of it, he wasn't interested in doing his job, he was trying to make a social statement.
> 
> Next time, tell him to join the ACLU where they don't like reality either...or hand out tickets.



By minor traffic violations I imagined illegal lane changes and such. *And he DID ticket repeat offenders*, as I've said before. So did he do his job satisfactorily?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> By minor traffic violations I imagined illegal lane changes and such. *And he DID ticket repeat offenders*, as I've said before. So did he do his job satisfactorily?



Then why did he get fired for not handing out enough tickets.  And a single month wouldn't do it.  He'd have to under perform for months.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Then why did he get fired for not handing out enough tickets.  And a single month wouldn't do it.  He'd have to under perform for months.



He wasn;t underperforming, he jsut wasnt meeting a quota that doesnt exist. There's my point. That's why the article was written in his defense.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

goandykid said:


> He *wasn;t underperforming*, he *jsut wasnt meeting a quota* that doesnt exist. There's my point. That's why the article was written in his defense.



I can't believe you're defending that schmuck.  

There isn't really any quota, any more than a firefighter has a quota of running into burning buildings.  However, if he refuses to do that as part of his job often enough, he's going to get fired.

Your friend was nothing more than an idiot who had an agenda instead of the inclination to do what he was paid to.  Thousands upon thousands of cops are able to do their job properly every year.  He couldn't and now he's unemployed.  Good for him.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

My point being, if he's not keeping the roads safe, then he shouldn't be a cop.  I bet if someone you cared about gets nailed by a stupid driver, possibly even killed, you'd complain about how the roads are unsafe.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> I can't believe you're defending that schmuck.
> 
> There isn't really any quota, any more than a firefighter has a quota of running into burning buildings.  However, if he refuses to do that as part of his job often enough, he's going to get fired.
> 
> Your friend was nothing more than an idiot who had an agenda instead of the inclination to do what he was paid to.  Thousands upon thousands of cops are able to do their job properly every year.  He couldn't and now he's unemployed.  Good for him.



He isn't my friend, it was an article I read, I'm not bias in any way towards or against him.

I jsut wish you would slow down and look at it from the angle I am. Just b/c he isnt fining them doesnt mean he isnt doing his job IMHO. He is still pulling people over, responding to calls, and addressing people and their problems and violations. If a quota doesn't exist, there should be no problem with his lack of ticketing. Thats why the article was written.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> My point being, if he's not keeping the roads safe, then he shouldn't be a cop.  I bet if someone you cared about gets nailed by a stupid driver, possibly even killed, you'd complain about how the roads are unsafe.



A classmate of mine jsut died a few days ago in a drunk driving accident...

I believe he is keeping the road's safe, plus if he see's a serious violation that really causes danger, he tickets.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 7, 2006)

Policeman confused a Taser with a gun, killed a suspect, then sued Taser
The City of Madera, Calif. Madera police officer Marcy Noriega had the suspect from a minor disturbance handcuffed in the back of her patrol car. When the suspect started to kick at the car's windows, Officer Noriega decided to subdue him with her Taser. Incredibly, instead of pulling her stun gun from her belt, she pulled her service sidearm and shot the man in the chest, killing him instantly. The city, however, says the killing is not the officer's fault; it argues that "any reasonable police officer" could "mistakenly draw and fire a handgun instead of the Taser device" and has filed suit against Taser, arguing the company should pay for any award from the wrongful death lawsuit the man's family has filed.


http://www.2spare.com/item_65657.aspx

List of 30 craziest lawsuits


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 7, 2006)

I bet he won't kick windows anymore...Oh wait, snap!


----------



## goandykid (Dec 7, 2006)




----------

